# New iDrive 5 on F Series with NBT Evo?



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

so i was researching the possibility to enable the new IDrive 5 Menu from the G-Series cars on the current F-Series cars with NBT Evo. The new G-Series cars use exactly the same NBT Evo as the current F-Series cars so there should bo no issues with Hardware.

I found an interesting coding parameter in the NBT Evo ECU:

HU_NBT_EVO -> 3000 HMI, 96 -> HMI_VERSION
There are two possible values: id4_plus_plus and id5, and i have currently set it on id4_plus_plus. I am pretty sure that id5 is related to the new iDrive menu.

Anybody did try that, yet?


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

Can you share the cafd file for further comparison?


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

I can do that later. A CAFD from a G10/G11 would of course be much helpful since then i could compare the differences. For now this is the only parameter which i found that could be related to the new iDrive Menu. Did maybe already someone share the CAFD from the HU_NBT_EVO ecu from a G-series car?


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Any new news??


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

I compared my HU_NBT_EVO NCD with an G series HU_NBT_EVO NCD, apart from the obvious differences based on different equipment which the cars have i found 2 parameters which most probably control the iDrive version.

HU_NBT_EVO -> 3000 HMI, 96 -> HMI_VERSION - set to "id5"
HU_NBT_EVO -> 3000 HMI, 96 -> HMI_ID_VERSION - set to "id5_plus_plus"

I didn't have the chance yet to try this settings, but i am pretty confident that changing this 2 values will enable the new iDrive 5 on the F-Series cars. I didn't find any other parameters which have anything to do with the iDrive version.


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

Did you give them a try?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Which Fxx vehicle and what changes/functions/features/etc are you attempting to gain?


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, i tried those parameters but unfortunately that did not work. I suspect in the current I-Level there is a check if the car is the new BMW 7. Probably this will change in March when the first F-Series car gets officially the new iDrive 5, so we need to wait for the new I-Level which should bring major changes. All the iDrive 5 data is already installed on all current NBT Evo, you can easily check that by extracting the firmware. There is also even evidence that BMW is working on iDrive 6.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blC8Jj8OfVQ


----------



## abskrc (May 16, 2016)

wybielacz said:


> Yes, i tried those parameters but unfortunately that did not work. I suspect in the current I-Level there is a check if the car is the new BMW 7. Probably this will change in March when the first F-Series car gets officially the new iDrive 5, so we need to wait for the new I-Level which should bring major changes. All the iDrive 5 data is already installed on all current NBT Evo, you can easily check that by extracting the firmware. There is also even evidence that BMW is working on iDrive 6.


Any progress? MY2017 F30 will get iDrive 5.0. For MY2016 LCI ?


----------



## 0utsider (Apr 7, 2016)

This is on E92

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDYKRkZua4w


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

abskrc said:


> Any progress? MY2017 F30 will get iDrive 5.0. For MY2016 LCI ?


I'm sure that after it is officially released it will be a peace of cake to update all current NBT Evo's to iDrive 5. They don't update the hardware this time, just the software (expect the new high res screen, which can probably just be swapped with the current one if someone wants it).

By the way there are speculations floating around that BMW didn't yet release the map updates 2016-2 for NBT Evo (even that for all others it is already out) because it will include the official update to the new iDrive 5 with the map updates.

Anyway, for now we have to wait but i am pretty confident that it will be possible soon in a official or unofficial way.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

wybielacz said:


> I'm sure that after it is officially released it will be a peace of cake to update all current NBT Evo's to iDrive 5. They don't update the hardware this time, just the software (expect the new high res screen, which can probably just be swapped with the current one if someone wants it).
> 
> By the way there are speculations floating around that BMW didn't yet release the map updates 2016-2 for NBT Evo (even that for all others it is already out) because it will include the official update to the new iDrive 5 with the map updates.
> 
> Anyway, for now we have to wait but i am pretty confident that it will be possible soon in a official or unofficial way.


I highly doubt that BMW will offer to update those with NBT EVO on MY16 to iDrive 5. In the past, they've released many new features with new firmware and this never seems to trickle down to older builds. The only exception is the heated steering wheel indicator that was introduced from July 2014.

If everyone with an MY16 ended up getting a software update due to a recall or service and ended up with iDrive 5, they're definitely going to be dealing with complaints about the UI being too different. This is why they program based on the build date on your FA.


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Aritaurus said:


> I highly doubt that BMW will offer to update those with NBT EVO on MY16 to iDrive 5. In the past, they've released many new features with new firmware and this never seems to trickle down to older builds. The only exception is the heated steering wheel indicator that was introduced from July 2014.
> 
> If everyone with an MY16 ended up getting a software update due to a recall or service and ended up with iDrive 5, they're definitely going to be dealing with complaints about the UI being too different. This is why they program based on the build date on your FA.


In the past each new feature required a new hardware, that's why BMW locked it to the build date on your FA to make sure that the new hardware is available in the car. Besides that it was just a simple addition to the software and not a complete new one.

This time it is different since the hardware is already available in all MY2016 cars with Navi Prof. (expect of course the high res display, and wireless charging, but those are not needed for Drive 5). It was already proven by many people that each NBT Evo can be flashed with the new iDrive 5 from the BMW G1x series (you just get a BMW 7 on all the graphics instead your real car).
Nobody will get a recall or need a service for the new software, as stated before it is very probable that the update will be included with the map update 2016-2 for NBT Evo which didn't get released till now(for all the older hardware those maps are already out). Coding data suggest that NBT Evo's software can be completely flashed from USB with complete firmware recovery in case that something went wrong.

Soon we will know for sure more about this. Either way, official or unofficial, it should be possibly soon for everyone with a NBT Evo.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Evo id4 can be flashed with id5 using rueko version firmware and works without a problem also with apix1 monitors.

Bmw will never make such an upgrade. 
Bmw will never update firmware with maps. 
G1x maps are updated via ATM online, is free so no need to issue new maps on usb.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> Evo id4 can be flashed with id5 using rueko version firmware and works without a problem also with apix1 monitors.
> 
> Bmw will never make such an upgrade.
> Bmw will never update firmware with maps.
> G1x maps are updated via ATM online, is free so no need to issue new maps on usb.


What's the rueko version? Can I just flash NBT2 using 58.3 and FDL code HMI Version to ID5?


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

neo_andersson said:


> Evo id4 can be flashed with id5 using rueko version firmware and works without a problem also with apix1 monitors.
> 
> Bmw will never make such an upgrade.
> Bmw will never update firmware with maps.
> G1x maps are updated via ATM online, is free so no need to issue new maps on usb.


G1x and all other NBT Evo's updates just a small selected map region via ATM online, for a full map update you still need the usb.

That is correct BMW never updated firmware with maps in the past, but this may change soon since other car brands are making pressure on BMW and the cars nowadays are becoming more of a computer which need regular firmware updates.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, here is what Vithy and I tried 

Flashed HU_NBT2, TBX, ATM and KOMBI to 58.2 

FDL coded HMI_VERSION to ID5 and HMI_ID_VERSION to ID5_Plus_Plus - NO CHANGE 
Changed build date to 07/16 and VO coded HU_NBT2 - NO SIGNAL ON CID, FDL CODED THE APIX DISPLAY OPTION TO APIX1, CHANGED COLOURS FROM 24 BACK TO 18, SCREEN TURNS ON BUT STILL NO ID5 


Also, I noticed when we FDL coded HMI_ID_VERSION to ID5_PLUS_PLUS or ID5, I can no longer get into my maps. It asks to insert the USB stick with the correct activation code. When I do an FSC status check, the map version FSC is rejected. VO coding back to my original FA will work. 

Neo Anderson, can you tell us more about this RUEKO firmware? It also appears that the NBT EVO CID's from MY16 is not the same as the one that will be on MY17.

My guess is, we will need to flash HU_NBT2 in July when 59 comes out and we will need to flash it using a modified version of my FA where the build date is 07/16.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

It is a completely different system. I would be really surprised if changing a couple CAFD parameters without flashing separate firmware would actually work.


----------



## abskrc (May 16, 2016)

maybe 59; will update my2016 f30 lci with nbt evo to idrive5


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

faizonfire said:


> I saw a video on youtube where Bimmer Retrofit guys put NBT-EVO running idrive 5 in an E series. They said it would work on F Series as well. They had implanted the HU from a 7 series but did mention that the "retrofit" is available without touchscreen(maybe same unit as a 2016 F30?). Really hoping this can be coded.


You'll definitely need to flash it with a modified FA. Coding alone won't do it. Also, if you're coming from an ID4 NBT EVO, you'll also have to FDL code the display colors, resolution and APIX type since the screen for the ID5 EVO is actually different.

It's not as easy as we thought it was but it's definitely possible.


----------



## faizonfire (Mar 19, 2015)

I am sure you guys who are way smarter than I am will figure it out!


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

subscribed. I have MY16 F87. Interested in retrofiting idrive 5.0 if possible.


----------



## faizonfire (Mar 19, 2015)

I contacted Bimmer Retrofit about this and they said:
_
It will require you to ship us your NBT EVO unit. NBT EVO unit will be modified to accept new type of software and system menus. In case of update at BMW dealer there will be an error at dealer computer side saying that NBT unit is newer than the update. There is no workaround for this error available._


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Wondering if this can this be done on on regular NBT?


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very cool. Can't wait to see everything fully working:thumbup:


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, here's what I have so far. I managed to get most of the functionality working minus BMW ConnectedDrive and Nav.

It's tedious working FDL coding every options but I'd say I'm 70% functional now! 

http://youtu.be/M78x8NP7fnI


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Aritaurus said:


> Well, here's what I have so far. I managed to get most of the functionality working minus BMW ConnectedDrive and Nav.
> 
> It's tedious working FDL coding every options but I'd say I'm 70% functional now!


So VO Coding does not set each parameter correctly for functional use?


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> So VO Coding does not set each parameter correctly for functional use?


It won't let me. I keep getting that ODBI error whenever I try. I have to FDL code everything.

Whenever I try to enable Nav or other options via FDL, I get the same issue.

Worst part is, since the CD deploy on the flash didn't go through, my NBT2 has no CAFD so whenever it fails the FDL or VO code, it would return it back to its default coding state with nothing enabled.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Aritaurus said:


> It won't let me. I keep getting that ODBI error whenever I try. I have to FDL code everything.
> 
> Whenever I try to enable Nav or other options via FDL, I get the same issue.
> 
> Worst part is, since the CD deploy on the flash didn't go through, my NBT2 has no CAFD so whenever it fails the FDL or VO code, it would return it back to its default coding state with nothing enabled.


So if cdDeploy failed when attempting to flash, would you not just uncheck that box during flash and inject CAFD afterwards. Then, use Coding-Verification to create CAF from modified FA that you could load?

I guess I am not understanding your process and how you are FDL-coding without CAFD in SVT tree as well as all the intricacies of why each step may be failing.

Nevertheless, good work and I will continue to follow your progress. :thumbup:


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

VO coding will always fail because you have a "type key" (schluselltip) in your VO incompatible with ID5 as this is not available for 3 series yet.
Only chassis as of today with accepted key for ID5 are F12, F13 and F25, F26 and from 08/16 also F15 and F16.

Connected Drive can not work as provisioning data you get from BMW server when update online services are for ID4 as per your VIN specs.

Navigation requires new FSC scheme issued by BMW for ID5.

See attached picture to see what is also changed for ID5_Rueko in Fxx cars.


----------



## abskrc (May 16, 2016)

so this means; after 1/7/2016 my2016 f30 with nbt evo will be auto update idrive 5 with 59 data?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

abskrc said:


> so this means; after 1/7/2016 my2016 f30 with nbt evo will be auto update idrive 5 with 59 data?


Your production date would need to change and require new firmware.


----------



## abskrc (May 16, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Your production date would need to change and require new firmware.


maybe; is it possible officialy update for my2016? wouldn't need to change production date


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

abskrc said:


> so this means; after 1/7/2016 my2016 f30 with nbt evo will be auto update idrive 5 with 59 data?


No, there will be no software upgrade for current cars to ID5 as this is not possible, as i said before ID5 requires new FSC scheme and BMW will never issue new FSCs for an existing car.
Also ID5_Rueko requires new hardware, APIX2 monitor, new KOMBI with updated graphics, new HUD and must be assigned to ID5 Connected Drive platform.

F30 will maybe get an update to ID5 starting with 2017 production but i think will not get it untill new model 3 series Gxx.

Again, this is hardware update, ID5 will NEVER be deployed to an existing car by a software update.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

neo_andersson said:


> VO coding will always fail because you have a "type key" (schluselltip) in your VO incompatible with ID5 as this is not available for 3 series yet.
> Only chassis as of today with accepted key for ID5 are F12, F13 and F25, F26 and from 08/16 also F15 and F16.


This doesn't seem right. Whether or not ID5 is deployed by VO coding appears (unless HMI_VERSION=id5 does not in fact indicate ID5 ) to have nothing to do with the Typschlüssel and instead to depend only on the Zeitkriterium: the comparison in post #32 is based on VO coding with exactly the same Typschlüssel (F82 ECE) but different Zeitkriterium. Once again, the Zeitkriterium is the *only* difference in the FA and the chassis is F82.

The open question is whether or not cars with Zeitkriterium greater than June 2016 have different hardware.


----------



## Funt659 (Jun 20, 2016)

https://www.drive2.ru/l/10240486/ We , too, so we are able , even with navigation ) ) )


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Funt659 said:


> https://www.drive2.ru/l/10240486/ ***1052;***1099; ***1090;***1086;***1078;***1077; ***1090;***1072;***1082; ***1091;***1084;***1077;***1077;***1084; ***1076;***1072;***1078;***1077; ***1089; ***1085;***1072;***1074;***1080;***1075;***1072;***1094;***1080;***1077;***1081;!!!!!


Good work !!
How is this made ? 
Is there a guide for this codings?


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

Aritaurus said:


> Well, here's what I have so far. I managed to get most of the functionality working minus BMW ConnectedDrive and Nav.
> 
> It's tedious working FDL coding every options but I'd say I'm 70% functional now!
> 
> http://youtu.be/M78x8NP7fnI


Very nice.

If you want me to test some on mine, I can as well.


----------



## Funt659 (Jun 20, 2016)

dmnc02 said:


> This doesn't seem right. Whether or not ID5 is deployed by VO coding appears (unless HMI_VERSION=id5 does not in fact indicate ID5 ) to have nothing to do with the Typschlüssel and instead to depend only on the Zeitkriterium: the comparison in post #32 is based on VO coding with exactly the same Typschlüssel (F82 ECE) but different Zeitkriterium. Once again, the Zeitkriterium is the *only* difference in the FA and the chassis is F82.
> 
> The open question is whether or not cars with Zeitkriterium greater than June 2016 have different hardware.


Hey tell me by what program you are coding FDL NBTevo ID5


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Funt659 said:


> https://www.drive2.ru/l/10240486/ We , too, so we are able , even with navigation ) ) )


Looks like this one came from a donor vehicle. Are you guys able to turn a factory installed ID4 NBT EVO into a fully working ID5 EVO? I'm sure if I took one from a G11/G12, F25, F26, F06/12/13, it will work since it has all the configuration and FSC codes from the car it came from.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Funt659 said:


> Hey tell me by what program you are coding FDL NBTevo ID5


I am just looking at the VO values for CAFD_00001EF6_006_018_013.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Aritaurus said:


> Looks like this one came from a donor vehicle. Are you guys able to turn a factory installed ID4 NBT EVO into a fully working ID5 EVO? I'm sure if I took one from a G11/G12, F25, F26, F06/12/13, it will work since it has all the configuration and FSC codes from the car it came from.


So have you tried VO coding with the modified Zeitkriterium after flashing with 59.0?


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I am just looking at the VO values for CAFD_00001EF6_006_018_013.


I believe my car has NBT_2 if that would help to compare?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shankska said:


> I believe my car has NBT_2 if that would help to compare?


Sorry, but I am not sure I follow you: I already posted the comparison with the two different Zeitkriteriums in post #32.


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Sorry, but I am not sure I follow you: I already posted the comparison with the two different Zeitkriteriums in post #32.


Sorry I am a noob.

Apparently, my car came with updated NBT and has the hardware to support idrive 5.0. This is just my limited understanding right now.

I see the comparisons, thanks.

With the fdl coding of the differences of the parameters, this only achieves partial functionality right?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shankska said:


> Sorry I am a noob.
> 
> Apparently, my car came with updated NBT and has the hardware to support idrive 5.0. This is just my limited understanding right now.
> 
> ...


If you are on PSdZData 59.0 (I-Step F020-16-07-501), FDL coding HU_NBT2 as in post #32 is equivalent to VO coding it with the modified Zeitkriterium. However, there might be other related ECUs that might need to be VO coded in the same way (I have not checked).


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> If you are on PSdZData 59.0 (I-Step F020-16-07-501), FDL coding HU_NBT2 as in post #32 is equivalent to VO coding it with the modified Zeitkriterium. However, there might be other related ECUs that might need to be VO coded in the same way (I have not checked).


ok, checked the parameters compared to post #32. Some of my "default" are the values you changed to.

I can attempt to FDL code mine and try it out. I can assist for 100% idrive 5.0. Because seems like some features are not working yet.

Might be why you are saying VO coded other ecus to match.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shankska said:


> ok, checked the parameters compared to post #32. Some of my "default" are the values you changed to.
> 
> I can attempt to FDL code mine and try it out. I can assist for 100% idrive 5.0. Because seems like some features are not working yet.
> 
> Might be why you are saying VO coded other ecus to match.


What is the build date of your car?


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> What is the build date of your car?


April 2016


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shankska said:


> April 2016


So you don't have the latest I-Step, unless you or your dealer flashed your car.


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> So you don't have the latest I-Step, unless you or your dealer flashed your car.


Ok, no I have not flashed it.

Will you guys have a guide of the steps to code idrive 5.0?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys, there is a big difference when you want to convert an ID4 unit in F series to ID5 and retrofitting an ID5 unit into E series. 
ID5 unit fitted in E series comes with all donor FSC codes inside and our interface for NBT/EVo retrofit just activates them so it works. In E series you can not install NBT/EVO without this adapter as CAN interface and data exchange from car to HU is totally different and will never work native.

You can have ID5 in Fxx but will require FSC replacement in HU and using an activator for them which will void warranty for any new car with BMW.
To have this working without any activator you will need to order new ID5 FSC codes from BMW for your VIN. New FSCs can be ordered and will be issued by BMW without any problem if someone is willing to pay the price.

This will fix navigation but for Connected Drive so far there is no option to move it to CD5 platform and as far as i know BMW does not offer this option nor there is internal procedure at BMW for this.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

neo_andersson said:


> You can have ID5 in Fxx but will require [...] new ID5 FSC codes from BMW for your VIN. New FSCs can be ordered and will be issued by BMW without any problem if someone is willing to pay the price.


This is plausible, although not the same as what you said before.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> So have you tried VO coding with the modified Zeitkriterium after flashing with 59.0?


That doesn't work. You have to FLASH it with 59.0 with Zeitkriterium set to 07/16 and set target I-STEP to the current one as well as the original I-step the current one. If any of the above isn't set, the SWFL files will be the ID4 files.

Also, even with the modified FA, we get that ODBI error on the CD Deploy and the head unit ends up having no settings hence the tedious FDL coding.

I think we're going to try flashing it with the type set as 8E57 instead of 8E37 and see if it takes the CD deploy. I tried VO coding with the type code changed and that still didn't work.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> Guys, there is a big difference when you want to convert an ID4 unit in F series to ID5 and retrofitting an ID5 unit into E series.
> ID5 unit fitted in E series comes with all donor FSC codes inside and our interface for NBT/EVo retrofit just activates them so it works. In E series you can not install NBT/EVO without this adapter as CAN interface and data exchange from car to HU is totally different and will never work native.
> 
> You can have ID5 in Fxx but will require FSC replacement in HU and using an activator for them which will void warranty for any new car with BMW.
> ...


It looks like App ID289 FSC long can be imported via E-sys through Upgrade FSC. If I was to order that code though, how much would it be? I know all the other codes for Voice Control, Navigation Enabler, Navigation Application and Satellite Radio are all the same as mine are accepted. It's only the map version FSC that gets rejected at this point.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Aritaurus said:


> That doesn't work. You have to FLASH it with 59.0 with Zeitkriterium set to 07/16 and set target I-STEP to the current one as well as the original I-step the current one. If any of the above isn't set, the SWFL files will be the ID4 files.
> 
> Also, even with the modified FA, we get that ODBI error on the CD Deploy and the head unit ends up having no settings hence the tedious FDL coding.
> 
> I think we're going to try flashing it with the type set as 8E57 instead of 8E37 and see if it takes the CD deploy. I tried VO coding with the type code changed and that still didn't work.


That is helpful info: thank you for sharing.

If cdDeploy fails and you manually inject the CAFD, can't you then VO code keeping the modified Zeitkriterium?


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> That is helpful info: thank you for sharing.
> 
> If cdDeploy fails and you manually inject the CAFD, can't you then VO code keeping the modified Zeitkriterium?


Yeah, we tried everything. It's not just VO coding that will crash it. Setting any of these FDL parameters will kill also cause it to fail.

Telematic ECU = ATM 
Navigation variant = US


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Aritaurus said:


> Yeah, we tried everything. It's not just VO coding that will crash it. Setting any of these FDL parameters will kill also cause it to fail.
> 
> Telematic ECU = ATM
> Navigation variant = US


:thumbup:


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Aritaurus said:


> It looks like App ID289 FSC long can be imported via E-sys through Upgrade FSC. If I was to order that code though, how much would it be? I know all the other codes for Voice Control, Navigation Enabler, Navigation Application and Satellite Radio are all the same as mine are accepted. It's only the map version FSC that gets rejected at this point.


ID5 uses a completelly different FSC scheme, also navi code can not be entered from idrive controller anymore.
ID5 also does not have navi enabler code thats why nobody can generate map codes yet.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> ID5 uses a completelly different FSC scheme, also navi code can not be entered from idrive controller anymore.
> ID5 also does not have navi enabler code thats why nobody can generate map codes yet.


That I know but if I was to take the repair codes from a different car on ID5, virginize the NBT EVO, I should be able to use those codes with an emulator.

That's what I'm going to do once I get hold of another NBT EVO to replace my current one. For some reason, we can't flash it back to ID4 because the bootloader is different and E-sys is not letting us flash over it.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes you can use ID5 codes from different VIN with an EVo navi activator but this will void any warranty in your car. 

Indeed ID4 units can not be flashed back with esys.

PM me, we have EVO units in stock, only European version if you need.


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

*Idrive 5.0*

Today I talk with my car dealer , whether there will be an update of ID4 to ID5 on the part of BMW .

The car dealer has now forwards the question directly to BMW AG .

I'm already looking forward to the response .

regards


----------



## pixelfreak0410 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any update ?


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,

This is the information of BMW:

Unfortunately, BMW is preparing no FSC for the NBT with ID4.

Whether there will be a retrofit can BMW not answer yet.

Or someone else has other information ?


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

The only real way to get this working 100% would be to take an ID5 NBT EVO from another car and transplant it into yours using an emulator. There's no other away around it it seems.


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Aritaurus said:


> The only real way to get this working 100% would be to take an ID5 NBT EVO from another car and transplant it into yours using an emulator. There's no other away around it it seems.


Hello Aritaurus,

Where can I get the emulator ?

Regards


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Aritaurus said:


> The only real way to get this working 100% would be to take an ID5 NBT EVO from another car and transplant it into yours using an emulator. There's no other away around it it seems.


or use ID5 FSC set and load into your unit after flashing it to ID5 swfl and then use an emulator to activate it.


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

neo_andersson said:


> or use ID5 FSC set and load into your unit after flashing it to ID5 swfl and then use an emulator to activate it.


Where do I get the fsc for ID5 ?
Do I need to the more active the emulator?


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

I have G11 repair fsc zip, but it only contains 3 fsc AppIDs - AppID 158(0x9E), AppID 160(0xA0) and AppID 159(0x9F)
The EVO G11 unit has much more AppIDs

--> Read the state from "1" ECU(s) <--

HU_NBT2[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBA7B01080xxxxxxx
RootCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 368(0x170)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 289(0x121)
UpgradeIndex 36(0x24)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 323(0x143)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 366(0x16E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 367(0x16F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available

I wonder - is it possible to extract and save all FSCs using E-Sys GetFSC function from a real G11 car?


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> or use ID5 FSC set and load into your unit after flashing it to ID5 swfl and then use an emulator to activate it.


What about the trusted VIN issue?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Trusted vin is activated if HU reads different VIN from CAS/FEM/BDC, with emulator connected there is no risk.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

EVO ID6 (six) running in E71, fully operational including Apple Car Play.


----------



## faizonfire (Mar 19, 2015)

Awesome. Is this a hardware retrofit or was it the unit coded to work?



neo_andersson said:


> EVO ID6 (six) running in E71, fully operational including Apple Car Play.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Not possible by coding only, requires HW and SW.


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

neo_andersson said:


> Not possible by coding only, requires HW and SW.


How much did this approx cost? Plan on creating a DIY?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Price depends on the car configuration, our adapters have same price regardless are used for ID4, ID5 or ID6.


----------



## Shankska (Jan 13, 2014)

neo_andersson said:


> Price depends on the car configuration, our adapters have same price regardless are used for ID4, ID5 or ID6.


F87. is coding all completed via e-sys or extra coding required?


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

*Idrive 5.0*



neo_andersson said:


> Price depends on the car configuration, our adapters have same price regardless are used for ID4, ID5 or ID6.


What hardware is required for a BMW M2 F87 with NBT EVO Navigation yet (06/2016).
Do the Connected Drive services also have full function?

How much will it cost ?


----------



## faizonfire (Mar 19, 2015)

I would like to know as well. 2016 m3. 


ingmv said:


> What hardware is required for a BMW M2 F87 with NBT EVO Navigation yet (06/2016).
> Do the Connected Drive services also have full function?
> 
> How much will it cost ?


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

I have ID4 FSCs left over after I upgraded and I haven't yet figured out how to delete them. The persistenz tool32 command doesn't seem to work on the evo - never thought to try it prior to updating so I don't know if doing that before updating is the trick or not.


----------



## faizonfire (Mar 19, 2015)

what was the process for you to upgrade?



pshoey said:


> I have ID4 FSCs left over after I upgraded and I haven't yet figured out how to delete them. The persistenz tool32 command doesn't seem to work on the evo - never thought to try it prior to updating so I don't know if doing that before updating is the trick or not.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

pshoey said:


> I have ID4 FSCs left over after I upgraded and I haven't yet figured out how to delete them. The persistenz tool32 command doesn't seem to work on the evo - never thought to try it prior to updating so I don't know if doing that before updating is the trick or not.


I have the same issue. I get that ECU out of range error when I try.

Right now, I'm stuck on F0 and 241 and I can't load the repair codes from a NA ID5 car in there.


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, there must be a way to remove the existing FSCs - anyone know how to virginize an EVO?


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking through tool32, there are a couple of jobs that sound interesting: steuern_io/HU_FSC_REFURBISH_UI and steuern/HU_FSC_REFURBISH_VIN

I'll give a try tonight and see if they do anything useful - hopefully not screw up my unit!!


----------



## VVlasy (Mar 22, 2016)

I think those are for BMW unlocking NBTs locked by Foreign VIN lock present in new versions. And noone was able to use them, as far as I know.


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep, you're right, neither worked. How do we delete old FSCs on the EVO??


----------



## dkny (May 7, 2014)

what's the catch if we didn't delete old FSC on the EVO


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

For me, after reading this topic, it seems that you can't install ID5 fsc set if the unit still has ID4 codes in it.


----------



## dkny (May 7, 2014)

But my evo unit accept id5 fsc set


----------



## ir0n87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi guys, i'm trying to update my nbt evo to id6...
I'm looking for an EUROPE id5/id6 repair fsc kit to enable my unit. Someone can help me?
I have corretc .prg file to load in tools32 to correctly delete id4 fsc. Write me PM

Thanks!


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

its not necessary to delete id4 fsc.. if id5 set is valid you can always upgrade to id5 fsc scheme.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone have the part no. for the 20pin ENET plug on the back of the EVO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

61139299610: housing
61139230107: pin


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

These pins require professional milled crimping tool if you want to crimp them correctly, the pins are so tiny. No go with cheap chinese tools.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

pshoey said:


> 61139299610: housing
> 61139230107: pin


Thanks buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I bought pins with cables from dealers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yunnowho (Nov 22, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> These pins require professional milled crimping tool if you want to crimp them correctly, the pins are so tiny. No go with cheap chinese tools.


On the other hand you could still solder a wire to the pin.


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

yunnowho said:


> On the other hand you could still solder a wire to the pin.


That's what I did as the pins are really small.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

pshoey said:


> That's what I did as the pins are really small.


The secret is to use a very small wire gauge
I use an Engineer Pa-09 crimping tool, works fine.
No need to solder anything


----------



## FlyingDutch (Sep 15, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

FlyingDutch said:


> I currently have NBT with 8 inch monitor and - at certain point - would love to upgrade to EVO keeping without upgrade to 10.25" monitor.
> 
> Will ID6 (of course, without touch functionality) run on 8" display or ID5 only?


Yes sure but looks awful on 8.8, it is meant for 10.25 really
Just use ID 5 on 8.8 screens


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

F26 have id5 and the screen is 8.8 not touch.

Will work fine with your nbt display


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

ruben_17non said:


> F26 have id5 and the screen is 8.8 not touch.
> 
> Will work fine with your nbt display and a VOLTAGE REGULATOR
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Modified this for you


----------



## FlyingDutch (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks, got it. 

One more question. As long as I am running pre-LCI car - any issues I should be aware of before going for upgrade? E.g. gyro sensor, etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

FlyingDutch said:


> Thanks, got it.
> 
> One more question. As long as I am running pre-LCI car - any issues I should be aware of before going for upgrade? E.g. gyro sensor, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You'll need to FDL code it so that it uses the built in GPS antenna since you don't have ATM.


----------



## kucukprens54 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi friends
Dont want to open a new topic
Could somebody tell me is there a way use hu nbt screens with evo unit
***304; couldnt get any image when tried


----------



## kucukprens54 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi friends
Dont want to open a new topic
Could somebody tell me is there a way use hu nbt screens with evo unit
***304; couldnt get any image when tried


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

Fooljam said:


> No way they can do this remotely without appropriate extra hardware and actual recent EVO unit...


I'm pretty sure they order FSC's for your VIN if you already have an EVO, that's why there's no need for an emulator.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I have some questions, since I'm interested in retrofiting an NBT EVO into my F30 : 
1. What are the differences between ID5 and ID6?
2. If I have an retrofited reverse camera, it will work on ID5 or ID6? Beacuse I read in another forum thet they will not be compatible anymore.
3. I will lose ONLINE and INTERNET?

Thank you in advance, and maybe someone can help me with answers for my questions.


----------



## ru-999 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm looking for an EUROPE id5/id6 repair fsc kit to enable my unit. Someone can help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ru-999 said:


> I'm looking for an EUROPE id5/id6 repair fsc kit to enable my unit. Someone can help me?


PM sent.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Gabrola said:


> I'm pretty sure they order FSC's for your VIN if you already have an EVO, that's why there's no need for an emulator.


No some well known guys found a way to upload custom made FSC/Root certificate which are not made by BMW and therefore they exploit a flaw in the code.
That way they can generate any FSC for any VIN (Even for a e90 if you want) on the table and upload them, enabling all features and matching your car vin.

That's is one way of doing it, still without the emulator you won't have video in motion and other goodies such as reverse camera if you don't have it from factory and would like to retrofit one too in the process.

Personally to me those custom certs never really offered anything. They were available for 100 bucks before on the 1st generation NBT. I never bothered.

Of course having custom certs in a car that is not a LCI F series, will not work. You still need the emulator as CAN bus messages are not the same, so even with VIN matching certs, your NBT won't work. Now you can do both if you want, but this is pointless and jsut adds to cost.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

larry_bml said:


> I have some questions, since I'm interested in retrofiting an NBT EVO into my F30 :
> 1. What are the differences between ID5 and ID6?
> 2. If I have an retrofited reverse camera, it will work on ID5 or ID6? Beacuse I read in another forum thet they will not be compatible anymore.
> 3. I will lose ONLINE and INTERNET?
> ...


1. No difference between the 2. Same base operating system. Just different layouts and menus. ID6 is a revamp of ID5 to make it more user friendly in 5, 6, 7 series which use the 10.25" screens. So it has bigger icons specifically for the TOUCH screens.
That's it. all the same otherwise. ID6 does not look nice on 8.8" screens.

2. Yes sure reverse cameras will still work, you just need to make sure the actual camera is using NTSC 4.43 Mhz color scheme. Otherwise picture will be in black and white.
Also of course, the camera functions in the NBT EVO need to be coded to TRSVC.
You can also retrofit the ICAM camera module from BMW. Just more $$$

3. Yes sure Internet and Online services will be gone now. Unless you also fit a VIN matching ATM module (Advanced Temematic Module)


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Fooljam said:


> 3. Yes sure Internet and Online services will be gone now. Unless you also fit a VIN matching ATM module (Advanced Temematic Module)


So my existing ATM will not work? What if I change the coding VIN on the ID5 NBT EVO to my own VIN? It will be using an emulator with another car's repair codes.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Fooljam said:


> 3. Yes sure Internet and Online services will be gone now. Unless you also fit a VIN matching ATM module (Advanced Temematic Module)


ID4 flashed to ID5 firmware which has GPS connector can not be coded to use ATM.


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

*ID4 to ID5*



neo_andersson said:


> ID4 flashed to ID5 firmware which has GPS connector can not be coded to use ATM.


And when the original NBT EVO 2 with ID4 already have install a ATM modul ?

My car has NBT EVO 2 (ID4) with ATM modul .... ?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

ingmv said:


> And when the original NBT EVO 2 with ID4 already have install a ATM modul ?
> 
> My car has NBT EVO 2 (ID4) with ATM modul .... ?


Does not matter, ID5 firmware has different HW dependencies and when flashed on ID4 HW, ATM coding is no longer possible, coding will always fail and cafd will be erased.


----------



## Gabrola (Jul 20, 2016)

Fooljam said:


> No some well known guys found a way to upload custom made FSC/Root certificate which are not made by BMW and therefore they exploit a flaw in the code.
> That way they can generate any FSC for any VIN (Even for a e90 if you want) on the table and upload them, enabling all features and matching your car vin.
> 
> That's is one way of doing it, still without the emulator you won't have video in motion and other goodies such as reverse camera if you don't have it from factory and would like to retrofit one too in the process.
> ...


I was under the same assumption but someone somewhere else pointed out to me that they actually order FSC's. I think they actually do because they charge more if you want to enable Apps, and that wouldn't make sense if they are generating all their FSC's.
I'm not saying it's impossible but changes to the file system of the NBT is very difficult as the OS is pretty locked down and I personally haven't been able to find any exploits so far to bypass any of the safeguards.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Gabrola said:


> I was under the same assumption but someone somewhere else pointed out to me that they actually order FSC's. I think they actually do because they charge more if you want to enable Apps, and that wouldn't make sense if they are generating all their FSC's.
> I'm not saying it's impossible but changes to the file system of the NBT is very difficult as the OS is pretty locked down and I personally haven't been able to find any exploits so far to bypass any of the safeguards.


You are wrong nobody can order Carplay fsc from bmw from a non factory fitted id 5 unit


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> Does not matter, ID5 firmware has different HW dependencies and when flashed on ID4 HW, ATM coding is no longer possible, coding will always fail and cafd will be erased.


That's the same issue I had. If I can find a native NBT EVO from a G series or from a 2017 F series, will this allow it to work with my ATM?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Aritaurus said:


> That's the same issue I had. If I can find a native NBT EVO from a G series or from a 2017 F series, will this allow it to work with my ATM?


Yes, you need EVO without GPS aerial and wire GPS to ATM if not already.


----------



## lulu57300 (Oct 1, 2016)

I return to you for more information.

Since the retrofit Nbt evo I have glitches 2/3 to adjust, but need your help.

1) I Fm radio that picks wrong, in effect series of the Fx or just the NBT evo, there is a receiver for FM antenna, I find the online guide but I do not understand is exactly to do? someone can help me ?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=834591

2) I have an echo during the call with the telephone, after the information I found it would be of my installation with the LOGIC7, did you ever find a solution to the echo removed?

3) I had with my cic on Aliexpress order a backup camera that perfectly functioned however with NBT evo that is black is white ... it is mandatory apperement to have a camera with these features: NTSC 4.43 Mhz
Have you a link to purchase a compatible?

Sorry for my english I'm french and I use google translation


----------



## lulu57300 (Oct 1, 2016)

I return to you for more information.

Since the retrofit Nbt evo I have glitches 2/3 to adjust, but need your help.

1) I Fm radio that picks wrong, in effect series of the Fx or just the NBT evo, there is a receiver for FM antenna, I find the online guide but I do not understand is exactly to do? someone can help me ?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=834591

2) I have an echo during the call with the telephone, after the information I found it would be of my installation with the LOGIC7, did you ever find a solution to the echo removed?

3) I had with my cic on Aliexpress order a backup camera that perfectly functioned however with NBT evo that is black is white ... it is mandatory apperement to have a camera with these features: NTSC 4.43 Mhz
Have you a link to purchase a compatible?

Sorry for my english I'm french and I use google translation


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Fooljam said:


> 1. No difference between the 2. Same base operating system. Just different layouts and menus. ID6 is a revamp of ID5 to make it more user friendly in 5, 6, 7 series which use the 10.25" screens. So it has bigger icons specifically for the TOUCH screens.
> That's it. all the same otherwise. ID6 does not look nice on 8.8" screens.
> 
> 2. Yes sure reverse cameras will still work, you just need to make sure the actual camera is using NTSC 4.43 Mhz color scheme. Otherwise picture will be in black and white.
> ...


Thank you for your answer.
I managed to install id5 on my retrofited EVO. I don't know how to activate id6 layout, I was interested, because I use an 10'25 display.
Backup camera, needed to retrofit an OEM. I just did that too, and is working OK, except tha fact that I can't activate rear camera when car is not in reverse. I push PDC button, PDC display shows , and if I go left and select camera, PDC sensors are moveing to left, but no camera image.
Bad thing I don't have ATM, I can't use online services and maybe RTTI was a beautiful function if someone could activate it.
I'm also useing an customretrofit.ro emulator, and is working OK.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> I managed to install id5 on my retrofited EVO. I don't know how to activate id6 layout, I was interested, because I use an 10'25 display....


HU_NBT2 => HMI_ID_VERSION = ID6_full


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Shawn


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> HU_NBT2 => HMI_ID_VERSION = ID6_full


id6_full finnaly work?
i have evo with id5 (not is updated to 59.4) and only work id6_light
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruben_17non said:


> id6_full finnaly work?
> i have evo with id5 (not is updated to 59.4) and only work id6_light
> Regards


I don't know. I haven't tested it myself.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

ruben_17non said:


> id6_full finnaly work?
> i have evo with id5 (not is updated to 59.4) and only work id6_light
> Regards


No, code to ID6_Light!


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

*id5*

For me id5 it the best interface from bmw.
I am change nbt to nbt evo in my 5gt lci, and test all. Id5 its useful and best for driver.

https://www.drive2.ru/l/455263510792765941/


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

dipo71 said:


> For me id5 it the best interface from bmw.
> I am change nbt to nbt evo in my 5gt lci, and test all. Id5 its useful and best for driver.
> 
> https://www.drive2.ru/l/455263510792765941/


Nice I see you got the ATM module too.


----------



## dipo71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fooljam said:


> Nice I see you got the ATM module too.


yes, i am change tcb to atm


----------



## OTMAN (Nov 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi friend,

I am also looking for an EUROPE id5/id6 repair fsc kit to enable my unit. Someone can help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OTMAN said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> I am also looking for an EUROPE id5/id6 repair fsc kit to enable my unit. Someone can help me?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## highwind (Sep 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


me too please,
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

highwind said:


> me too please,
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## oshevtsov (Sep 6, 2016)

dipo71 said:


> For me id5 it the best interface from bmw.
> I am change nbt to nbt evo in my 5gt lci, and test all. Id5 its useful and best for driver.
> 
> https://www.drive2.ru/l/455263510792765941/


Fully support, tried ID6, it looks nowhere as nice as ID5. It is just too raw and needs lots of design improvements. Also, ID5 is much more convenient for anyone accustomed to using the iDrive controller rather than touch screen


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

I disagree. ID6 light is a great interface, even on a 8.8 screen. Works great with the iDrive controller. CarPlay works well, although it is a very distinct eco system from the native BMW environment.


----------



## 1uux (Jan 21, 2016)

*ID5 Repair FSC Kit*

Can you please send me also a PM


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

bmwdd said:


> agree, but i'm also sharing the fact from my perspective. if we can ever able to get the crash log from the headunit for analysis, maybe we can be more certain about the root cause behind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You shoud use NBT EVO with HW 2.3 B240 not B140 .... or HW 3.1 .

Then the system will not reboot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwdd said:


> agree, but i'm also sharing the fact from my perspective. if we can ever able to get the crash log from the headunit for analysis, maybe we can be more certain about the root cause behind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What map are you running? Regions with small maps will have less problem with 2 Gb Limitation than large map will.



ingmv said:


> You shoud use NBT EVO with HW 2.3 B240 not B140 .... or HW 3.1 .
> 
> Then the system will not reboot.


Isn't B240 factory ID5 without GPS, in which case it would never be an ID4 => ID5 Conversion?


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What map are you running? Regions with small maps will have less problem with 2 Gb Limitation than large map will.
> 
> Isn't B240 factory ID5 without GPS, in which case it would never be an ID4 => ID5 Conversion?


B240 is factory Id5. This headunit have also a gps pin (blue pin) at the backside.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ingmv said:


> B240 is factory Id5. This headunit have also a gps pin (blue pin) at the backside.


This B240 doesn't:

















I am not aware of any factory ID5 Head Unit hardware that has internal GPS.


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> This B240 doesn't:
> 
> View attachment 589351
> 
> ...


Excuse me it was my fault! Shawn you're right !

Id5 hardware have no gps !!!

Here is a photo of my NBT ID5 unit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ingmv said:


> Excuse me it was my fault! Shawn you're right !
> 
> Id5 hardware have no gps !!!
> 
> Here is a photo of my NBT ID5 unit.


:thumbup:


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Can I check the Hw version (2 or 4GB of RAM) with Esys or ISTA without unmount the unit?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxstein said:


> Can I check the Hw version (2 or 4GB of RAM) with Esys or ISTA without unmount the unit?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


No way that I know of to check HW with E-Sys.


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

On my ECU tree showed by ISTA I have a separate unit for GPS functionality... can I think that my NBT have 4Gb?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxstein said:


> On my ECU tree showed by ISTA I have a separate unit for GPS functionality... can I think that my NBT have 4Gb?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Do you have NBT2 ID5 from factory? Then it is 4 Gb.


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have NBT2 ID5 from factory? Then it is 4 Gb.


Sorry Shawn, no I have HU_NBT2 with ID4 but few month after my production date there are nel ID5 interface and then I hoped that my HW was the newer but with old SW

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxstein said:


> Sorry Shawn, no I have HU_NBT2 with ID4 but few month after my production date there are nel ID5 interface and then I hoped that my HW was the newer but with old SW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


No, older NBT2 Hardware.


----------



## yoodog (Feb 8, 2015)

codemybmw2k14 said:


> Anyone have an extra USA/NA NBT EVO headunit for sale?


Here is a shop with some of the best prices I have seen. I chat with them on online chat, so far the response is good, just make sure bout EU time.

They can ship no prob to us


----------



## yoodog (Feb 8, 2015)

*Retrofit Equipment is sold here*



codemybmw2k14 said:


> Anyone have an extra USA/NA NBT EVO headunit for sale?


Here is a shop with some of the best prices I have seen. I chat with them on online chat, so far the response is good, just make sure bout EU time.

They can ship no prob to us

https://www.bmw-upgrade.ch


----------



## yoodog (Feb 8, 2015)

What line to fdl code TRSVC in NBT Evo id6?


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

yoodog said:


> Here is a shop with some of the best prices I have seen. I chat with them on online chat, so far the response is good, just make sure bout EU time.
> 
> They can ship no prob to us
> 
> https://www.bmw-upgrade.ch


Uhhh, that picture of the F30 is my car and they ripped it off our website.

I'm going to throw all of their credibility out the window now.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yoodog said:


> what line to fdl code trsvc in nbt evo id6?


cam_ecu/camera_system?


----------



## 1uux (Jan 21, 2016)

*Trsvc id5/id6*

camera_system -> trsvc
trsvc -> wert_41


----------



## codemybmw2k14 (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow price for NBT EVO under $1K.


----------



## 1uux (Jan 21, 2016)

on the Picture is EVO not HW 3.1 - also not any further informations about activation etc. etc. no address - Facebook link goes to wix... i would not give them my money.


----------



## hkgans (Aug 21, 2015)

hkgans said:


> ...
> 
> I guess by replacing preLCI PMA module with a LCI PMA and attaching 2 more rear PDC sensors it will allow auto-PDC and perpendicular parking. Just wild guess.


I can confirm that LCI PMA can be retrofitted to PreLCI F20 (I think F30 will be the same) with NBT EVO. LCI PMA provides Auto-PDC and Perpendicular Parking. I am trying to code the Flank Protection, but don't know if F20 supports this feature.

You will need to replace your PMA module and also add rear PDC sensors to rear left and rear right.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Can somebody explain the details of this "voltage regulator", please?

I have a 10.25" APIX1 CID and want to use it in a HU_NBT2 unit. Seems that coding is APIX1, 18-bit color and 1280 x 480 resolution, however the "NO SIGNAL" shows in the 10.25" CID...



Fooljam said:


> No they did not, still came with ID 4 for some time
> 
> He has ID4, it can be flashed to ID5/ID6 and new FSC loaded for Carplay etc
> *Voltage regulator is only required if you use an EVO unit and an old NBT screen*.
> If you use an EVO screen, there is obviously no need for a voltage regulator


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Technic said:


> Can somebody explain the details of this "voltage regulator", please?
> 
> I have a 10.25" APIX1 CID and want to use it in a HU_NBT2 unit. Seems that coding is APIX1, 18-bit color and 1280 x 480 resolution, however the "NO SIGNAL" shows in the 10.25" CID...


Get this one, it works for this application. If it gets too hot without picture, you've miswired it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Can also use this Car Systems BMW CID Display Voltage Converter cable:

http://carsystems.com.ua/bmw-products-en/BMW-CID-Display-Voltage-Converter-cable-en


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

2real4u said:


> Get this one, it works for this application. If it gets too hot without picture, you've miswired it.





shawnsheridan said:


> Can also use this Car Systems BMW CID Display Voltage Converter cable:
> 
> http://carsystems.com.ua/bmw-products-en/BMW-CID-Display-Voltage-Converter-cable-en


Thanks... got a 12V-9V regulator and an OEM cable locally. :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks to this thread I adapted an APIX1 10.25" CID to my HU_NBT2:

- Created custom cable adapter with a 12V -> 9V voltage regulator:


- Mounted CID:


- Coded HU_NBT2 with:


dmnc02 said:


> CID_APIX_MODE *apix1*
> CID_COLOR_DEPTH *18*
> CID_COM_MODE	*spi *
> CID_RESOLUTION *1280 x 480*




Notes:

- 10.25" CID used to support 1600 x 600 resolution with the NBT; selecting that resolution with the NBT2 Evo does not work. It is sad because the OEM cameras looked great at 1600 x 600. 
- definitely the COM_MODE must be *spi*; mii does not work (NO SIGNAL)
- this is the display size that BMW should install in all their models with Nav. :thumbup:


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

If anyone in Chicagoland area wants to trade EVO 8.8" display (model years 16-17) for brand new NBT 10.25" display, let me know. I will also throw in voltage regulating cable to make it work with EVO. I am retrofitting into E60, so I need 8.8, but I have brand new 10.25 F15/F16 display laying around that I do not need. Will only trade in person. I will be in NYC the week of July 10th and in Dallas area first two weeks of August, so I can meet for trade there.


----------



## JSNO87 (Jul 17, 2017)

Can somebody write me the list of the parts for retrofitting CIC professional to NBT EVO? 
Thanks ***55358;***56601;


----------



## JSNO87 (Jul 17, 2017)

Can somebody write me the list of the parts for retrofitting CIC professional to NBT EVO? 
Thanks ***129305;


----------



## stel_i79 (Dec 17, 2010)

HI 2REAL4U
ITS ME AGAIN)
i will buy it from u in person if u like to install it in my car and the NBT_EVO)
hope that u will say YES

BEST REGADS

STELI


----------



## OleDeluxe (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi, would like to retrofit a NBT EVO ID5/6 to my 2013 F31 with Champ2 / Combox.

I am currently struggeling which HU version would be the best to use. Since I don't have atm or tcb unit, I think I would need an ATM Emulator to connect the GPS. Is this a Problem for BMW Apps, Apple Carplay and online ? Further, does an updated ID4 with ID5/6 Firmware Support the BMW Connecteddrive App over Bluetooth instead of cable (Iphone IOS) ? Or is this just available on native ID5 Evos?

So what HW to go for? 2.3 B140, 2.3 B240 or 3.1 ? Just the 3.1 is a 4gb Version, correct?

If I could grap an ID5 NBT Evo with internal GPS, can I run it without ATM (assuming the coding is correct, an FSC set for my VIN is no Problem). Or do I loose any functions then (I know that BMW remote, rtti an so on will not work without a registered ATM / TCB which would be OK for me. The normal BMW Online like weather and the BMW Connected Apps are what I am looking for).

Regards


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

4Gb EVOs come without GPS. You have to use emulator or ATM. 
If you get an ID5 with GPS connector, it's a reflashed 2Gb EVO.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

2real4u said:


> 4Gb EVOs come without GPS. You have to use emulator or ATM.
> If you get an ID5 with GPS connector, it's a reflashed 2Gb EVO.


Exist, ID5 from factory with GPS... Just test and prereleases cars. i bought one in ebay any time ago.
reflashed also is possible ID4 with 4GB


----------



## OleDeluxe (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for your answers.

Which id4 nbt evo is equipped with 4gb ? Is it HW2.3 B240 ?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

ruben_17non said:


> Exist, ID5 from factory with GPS... Just test and prereleases cars. i bought one in ebay any time ago.
> reflashed also is possible ID4 with 4GB


Can you code it to use internal GPS on ID5 or ID6? Are you sure it really has 4Gb?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

2real4u said:


> Can you code it to use internal GPS on ID5 or ID6? Are you sure it really has 4Gb?


100% sure
for example 9364277 is one unit of "test" is of 2014 and is Id5 factory with gps antenna
B210 = 4gb
this unit:
https://www.ebay.de/p/BMW-4er-F32-Headunit-Navigatiossytem-Sa609-Professional-9364277/16003023911
or this same unit, check this not have black cover in DVD and have ID5 idrive controller. also test unit ID5 factory with GPS
http://www.ebay.pl/itm/BMW-7-G11-G1...170787?hash=item1c903054a3:g:0RsAAOSwi8VZVMXU

Now In not GPS units id5-id6 with last software if is coding as telematik nicht aktiv will coding lock
Take care.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2real4u said:


> Can you code it to use internal GPS on ID5 or ID6? Are you sure it really has 4Gb?


HU_NBT2 => SYSTEM_GPS_RECEIVER = aktiv (NBT2) or nicht_aktiv (ATM)


----------



## nsayeed (Feb 7, 2017)

*Messed up my Idrive*

I purchased an NBT with ID 6 which had the cable modified to reduce the voltage and allow me to use it with my current NBT screen. It was not communicating with my KOMBI so I FDL coded KOMBI_CIC = Low and now my screen is looking like this










When I load up menus or apple car play it looks perfect on the screen. Its literally just the home screen.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nsayeed said:


> I purchased an NBT with ID 6 which had the cable modified to reduce the voltage and allow me to use it with my current NBT screen. It was not communicating with my KOMBI so I FDL coded KOMBI_CIC = Low and now my screen is looking like this
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8qykQ-_ltagTUljeWdiQm11OHA3Ml9pcHNNQ0FMUWVwN2xj
> 
> When I load up menus or apple car play it looks perfect on the screen. Its literally just the home screen.


Looks like when ID6 rather than ID6_lite is coded on some chassis with ID5.


----------



## nsayeed (Feb 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Looks like when ID6 rather than ID6_lite is coded on some chassis with ID5.


So I should change HMI_ID_Version to id6_lite?

When I scroll down the menu options don't move


----------



## miller335i (Mar 20, 2017)

*ID6 nbt evo vs id5 with "lite" upgrade*

How can one tell the difference if they have ID6 nbt evo "full" and not lite? My HU is in the pic. Thanks all!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miller335i said:


> How can one tell the difference if they have ID6 nbt evo "full" and not lite? My HU is in the pic. Thanks all!


It is Headunit High 2, so it is EVO not EntryEVO (Lite):


----------



## miller335i (Mar 20, 2017)

*ID6 nbt evo vs id5 with "lite" upgrade?*



shawnsheridan said:


> It is Headunit High 2, so it is EVO not EntryEVO (Lite):
> 
> View attachment 884769


Which one is mine? I have a matching ATM and everything works including traffic, Sirius, weather and news. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miller335i said:


> Which one is mine? I have a matching ATM and everything works including traffic, Sirius, weather and news. Thanks!


It is what I wrote. ID5 vs ID6 is matter of Coding it.


----------



## miller335i (Mar 20, 2017)

*Thanks!*

Thank you Sir, what makes a 4.1 a full ID6 and not a lite?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miller335i said:


> Thank you Sir, what makes a 4.1 a full ID6 and not a lite?


Sorry, but I don't understand what you are asking. :dunno:


----------



## miller335i (Mar 20, 2017)

*tHE PRODUCT ID*

nbt evo has different HW versions 2.5 3.2 and 4.1. I know 4.1 is supposed to have more memory and a faster processor.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miller335i said:


> nbt evo has different HW versions 2.5 3.2 and 4.1. I know 4.1 is supposed to have more memory and a faster processor.


Older ID4 is 2Gb RAM. ID5/6 is 4 GB. I have no idea what your HW 3.2 is.


----------



## rasel800 (Apr 13, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Can also use this Car Systems BMW CID Display Voltage Converter cable:
> 
> BMW CID Display Voltage Converter cable





Technic said:


> Thanks... got a 12V-9V regulator and an OEM cable locally. 👍


Trying to connect NBT display with EVO. Should I get an EVO cable or NBT cable to add the voltage regulator?
Apparently NBT and EVO cable pin mapping is also different.

I checked my EVO LVDS cable and cable pin mapping is 1-2-3-4-5-6 to 2-1-4-3-6-5
whereas I bought a NBT LVDS cable today and pin mapping seems to be 1-2-3-4-5-6 to 4-3-2-1-5-6

So, which cable to modify and add the voltage regulator?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rasel800 said:


> Trying to connect NBT display with EVO. Should I get an EVO cable or NBT cable to add the voltage regulator?
> Apparently NBT and EVO cable pin mapping is also different.
> 
> I checked my EVO LVDS cable and cable pin mapping is 1-2-3-4-5-6 to 2-1-4-3-6-5
> ...


Not sure I really understand what you ask. The cable is all you need:

"_BMW CID Display Voltage Converter cable designed to connect APIX1 display to the NBT EVO . It gives you the ability to connect the display from a previous version of NBT to the NBT EVO._"

If you want to buy separate Cable and Voltage Regulator, then you need to wire the regulator in accordingly.


----------

